# E46 M3-Bluetooth-Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## JeffB (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all!

I am new to the site. I have a 2004 M3 Convertible and want to add Bluetooth. I have taken it to one BMW dealer and one independent audio shop and these folks just cannot get it to work. The system mutes the radio and pares with my ATT Sony P910 phone. but nothing comes through the speakers or is the Microphone active. They have ordered the universal BMW Bluetooth package but cannot find the Bluetooth connector cable in the trunk? I don't really care about not having BMW assist as I already lost it with my I-POD connection. Why doesn't a BMW Bluetooth kit work with this car? Is it a software issue or a hardware issue? The production date on my vehicle is 11/03 any help would be greatly apprecaited as I am at my wits end. My BMW assist worked so wouldn't you think this would be an easy conversion? NOT...

Any info is apprecaited.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm kind of lost by what you're saying..What connector is it that they can't find in the trunk? And being that you cannot order a BT equipt M3 without having Assist(square RVM), then I would think, the IPOD has something to do with it... Obviously, if you can pair the phone, then you're module is hooked up correctly, but is not by way of the head unit..And/or the antenna isn't right..(trunk connector)???
Regardless, from my understanding, the P910 is said not to be fully compatible with the kit(BMW's kit)...meaning that some features will work, others won't..Like that, to call out, you would have to use the phone, but the voice will be routed through the speakers..Or your phonebook won't load into the car..I would go to a wireless phone store, and ask to try out a phone that is said to work with BMW BT retro kits, first...


----------



## JeffB (Mar 15, 2005)

*M3 Blue tooth*

Dawgbone, thanks for the reply. Much apprecaited!

The Bluetooth plug for the universal kit plugs in a cable, the plug is called a voice jumper
plug with part number 84110018038. The plug that this fits into seems to be hidden or
missing from my car. I think this is the problem. Nobody seems to know where to find
this cable if it is not hangin down from the upper trunk. The manuel says that.. "the
blue 26 pin connector that is located near the black 54 pin connector for the ULF module."
??????? We can't find it in this car? The tech didn't see it on the schematics? Why? How then did BMW assist work for me. And it did becuase I used it several times. This makes
no sense.

I also asked BMW if they thought the I-Pod was a problem and they have assured me that it is not. Reagarding the P910, BMW service also tried other phones they had and they paired but the same issues arouse. I am aware that the contacts might not work in the P910 however, they may. Either way, the phone is not the issue in this case.

I guess what I am really trying to find out is if anyone has actually installed a BMW reto
-fit Bluetooth car kit that, mutes the radio, shows up on the radio and works with the
exisiting micorpohe, speaker and steering wheel on a 2004 CONVERTIBLE M3.

Thanks
Jeff



dawgbone said:


> I'm kind of lost by what you're saying..What connector is it that they can't find in the trunk? And being that you cannot order a BT equipt M3 without having Assist(square RVM), then I would think, the IPOD has something to do with it... Obviously, if you can pair the phone, then you're module is hooked up correctly, but is not by way of the head unit..And/or the antenna isn't right..(trunk connector)???
> Regardless, from my understanding, the P910 is said not to be fully compatible with the kit(BMW's kit)...meaning that some features will work, others won't..Like that, to call out, you would have to use the phone, but the voice will be routed through the speakers..Or your phonebook won't load into the car..I would go to a wireless phone store, and ask to try out a phone that is said to work with BMW BT retro kits, first...


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

JeffB said:


> Dawgbone, thanks for the reply. Much apprecaited!
> 
> The Bluetooth plug for the universal kit plugs in a cable, the plug is called a voice jumper
> plug with part number 84110018038. The plug that this fits into seems to be hidden or
> ...


I would have first guess that the cable would be behind the driver side strut tower, being a convertible..and not from the rear deck...I had these favorite links saved...maybe they'll help???

http://www.golilm.com/DIY/Bluetooth/assist.htm

http://www.golilm.com/DIY/Bluetooth/BluetoothCab/bluetoothcab.htm

http://www.golilm.com/DIY/Bluetooth/


----------



## JeffB (Mar 15, 2005)

*Bluetooth Docs*

Thanks D!

I think this will be a big help. I will let you know what happens in a few days.

Jeff


----------



## JeffB (Mar 15, 2005)

*Bluetooth Saga*

Dawgbone,

First off, let me say again thanks for trying to help me. Very cool...

Ok,well I took it back the independent audio dealer and they pulled out the back seat and proceeded as shown in the pictures from the link you sent. Unfortunately, that car is different than mine (although they look similiar from the pictures) My ULF unit is in the trunk where the one in the picture has it on the backside of the seat. Never-the-less, we could not find the cable. The installer did however find a cable along the door that was attached to another cable that was different then what has been described in all of these documents. Addtionally, it had a sticker on it that said, "unplug with caution" or something like that. Anyway, the Bluetooth plug would have fit perfectly into the cable at one end but his concern was shorting out the system if it wasn't meant for that application. so we didn't do it. He was also concerned about where the other end of the wire conncection then needed to go as it was not plugged into the ULF. We are still scratching our heads as to what to do to get this dang thing working. Any other idea's are apprecated.

Thanks..
Jeff



dawgbone said:


> I would have first guess that the cable would be behind the driver side strut tower, being a convertible..and not from the rear deck...I had these favorite links saved...maybe they'll help???
> 
> http://www.golilm.com/DIY/Bluetooth/assist.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## seb150 (May 31, 2008)

The application from the dealer is Generation 4 or 5 ULF. Bimmernav.com offers a 13th generation that pairs with newer phones (Not available from dealer). I had it installed by one of there recommended installers (Tibor - works for BMW). Excellent job and pairs perfectly with my Sony phone. It runs around $700 and is much faster than the generation 4 and 5 modules. Hope this helps.


----------

